# Blütenträume im Sommer



## jolantha (7. Juni 2017)

Da der Frühling nun doch schon dem Sommr weichen mußte, kann man ja auch den Sommerpflanzen 
einen eigenen Thread gönnen.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2017)

Die fransige Pfingstrose ist ja toll!


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,



ina1912 schrieb:


> Die fransige Pfingstrose ist ja toll!



Bei näherer Betrachtung handelt es sich um einen gefüllt blühenden Schlafmohn. Von diesen habe ich auch welche im Garten.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2017)

ah, stimmt, Du hast Recht! Mit Brille wär das nicht passiert...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
die ersten Tomaten werden schon rot und leuchten durch die Pfefferminze.
und die Blumenkästen wetteifern mit den Farben.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Anne der gefranste __ Mohn ist echt toll, ich habe dieses Jahr den bekommen.  

Lässt du rein zufällig die Samenstände stehen und verschickt du diese?

LG Heike


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2017)

Heike, da kannst Du gerne Samen von bekommen. 
Schick ich Dir gerne
Gib mir bitte einfach per PN Deine Adresse


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2017)

moin! 
so ein paar vereinzelte Blüten habe ich auch
                      

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2017)

Deine weißen __ Nelken finde ich wunderschön . Ich mag Nelken


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

und die duften ganz schön dolle..


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2017)

Hab auch noch 
          
Die Kartoffel ist aus Versehen letztes Jahr übersehen worden, kam jetzt von ganz alleine


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2017)

Durchgang zum Wald
  

Am Teich
  

Wilde Ecke


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Juni 2017)

... so kann's bleiben, Blumen, Sonne, Sommer!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2017)

Ich bin mal durch die gelb blühenden Pflanzen gegangen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo, ein Meisenpärchen ist eingezogen....
LG 
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (21. Juni 2017)

Meine wilde Ecke wird immer bunter


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2017)

Neuzugang, auf einmal standen sie im Einkaufswagen . 
Clematis Romantika, dunkellila 
und noch zwei Fuchsien, die ich unbedingt retten mußte.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2017)

Oh oh, da hst du dir ganz fiese Dinger angelacht.
Die sind so gemein, das sie ständig nach ihren Brüdern und Schwestern schreien und diese dann auch bei jeder Gelegenheiten deinen Einkaufskorb wie Piraten entern. Und ihn nur noch Richtung Kofferraum verlassen.


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2017)

Meine Hostas werden immer größer, und klauen anderen Pflanzen den Platz. 
Nach der Blüte muß ich die unbedingt mal auseinandernehmen .
      
Dann blüht jetzt die rote Astilbe und der Rest ( Wühlmaus ) vom weißen Phlox


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Juni 2017)

Einiges blüht noch und anders schon, zumindest stehen die __ Stockrosen in diesem Jahr wieder wie gewohnt gut und die __ Taglilien davor wollen sich demnächst selbst übertreffen. 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (17. Juli 2017)

Bunt
                   

Anhang anzeigen 188249


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Garten. Auf Bild 4 ist Schokoladenminze, wächst wie toll und schmeckt lecker. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2017)

Es kommt imer noch Neues


----------



## Anja W. (24. Juli 2017)

Dein __ Eisenhut blüht ja schon toll! Ich habe den gleichen und da ist noch nicht einmal eine Knospe dran!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, liebe Blumen-und Gartenfreunde. Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Endlich blüht der Sommerrittersporn, hab ihn ein bisschen spät ausgesät, ich liebe dieses Blau! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

...noch was für Lilienfreunde, herrlich daran zu schnuppern, der ganze Eingangsbereich duftet.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

hier kommen die schönen Seiten des Gartens...aber


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

...aber, das gibts auch. Vielleicht mögen's die Fische...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

...und leider hat sich durch das feuchte, warme Wetter ein Pilz im __ Buchsbaum recht breitgemacht!  
Hoffentlich wächst es sich wieder aus


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

aber hier gibt's noch was Hübsches.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

...und zum Schluß noch meine etwas "wilde" Ecke auf der Terrasse.


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2017)

Wirklich hübsch, und alles so ordentlich , klappt bei mir nie .


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2017)

Moin zusammen,
derzeit schaut es recht bunt aus im Vorgarten....
 

Irgendwie muss ja auch die ganze Plackerei mal belohnt werden!


----------



## Anja W. (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war nun auch mal mit der Kamera draußen.

 

die Kombi nochmal genauer       


Insektenbuffet (Mehlsalbei, __ Ysop, violetter und weißer __ Salbei)
 


Hohe Nesseln (davor ist noch alles platt getreten)   


Kübel gibt es auch noch:

 

Es ist schon typisches Spätsommerlicht!

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2017)

Tolle Kombi mit der Hortensie und der Echinacea und Knöterich?  Auch die blaue Ecke mit __ Salbei und so und dem toll blühenden __ Storchschnabel (Rozanne?) gefällt mir gut!

Lg ina


----------



## Anja W. (6. Aug. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Tolle Kombi mit der Hortensie und der Echinacea und Knöterich?  Auch die blaue Ecke mit __ Salbei und so und dem toll blühenden __ Storchschnabel (Rozanne?) gefällt mir gut!



Ja, der Storchschnabel ist eine Rozanne. Zusammen mit dem Knöterich und der Hortensie steht allerdings eine __ Indianernessel in der Ecke. In der Sonne ist sie nix geworden, da habe ich sie in den Halbschatten vor die Hecke gesetzt und da wuchert sie nun vor sich hin.

LG Anja


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2017)

ach stimmt! hab nicht richtig hingesehen.. Jedenfalls sehr hübsch!


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Aug. 2017)

Eine der Sumpfdotterblumen blüht jetzt nochmal, ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Kaktusblüte

  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2017)

Freu dich einfach Roland Ist doch toll!


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
heute wollte ich mich mal belohnen, nachdem ich bei dem unsäglich schwülen wetter drei schwere grüne Säcke und ein bigbag voll mit tannennadeln ua zur kompostieranlage gebracht und ausgekippt habe, und bin in die Baumschule, um dort noch ein japanisches flammengras zu besorgen. dabei wanderten noch eine rosa potentilla und eine vanilla fraise rispenhortensie mit, die schon lange auf dem Wunschzettel standen 
und dort sollen sie hin:

    

einpflanzen mach ich später, wenn die die große wolkenfront kommt, die von Sachsen-Anhalt im Anmarsch ist 

lg Ina


----------



## Anja W. (10. Aug. 2017)

Ina, die Rispenhortensie passt ja toll zum __ Perückenstrauch!


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

dit dacht ick mir ooch, als ich in der Baumschule stand


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

einfach unglaublich, wie sich zwei klitzekleine Töpfchen storchenschnabel so in einem Jahr ausbreiten können! hier sind eine pink und eine weiß blühende bronzelaubige Pflanze vom neuen Pflänzchen zum Teppich gewachsen, bis über die Nachbarpflanzen hinaus...


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Aug. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Freu dich einfach Roland Ist doch toll!



Natürlich freue ich mich!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, Ina,
wir scheinen den gleichen Geschmack zu haben, meine neueste Errungenschaft!
konnte eingepflanzt noch kein Bild machen wegen 
Schönen Abend noch!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)

Meine stehen auch noch in ihren Töpfen. ..


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (11. Aug. 2017)

Ich wurde beim Gärtner überfallen 
    
  
LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)

Ach, ooch die vanilla fraise....oder ist es eine limelight im Verblühen?
Sehr schön, die __ indianernessel und die echinacea! Sind doch welche oder? Oder scabiosen?

Lg ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Aug. 2017)

Jepp auch die Vanilla, da war ich schon lange scharf drauf und da mir die __ Schnecken die anderen __ Hortensien kahl gefressen haben jetzt ein Versuch damit, habe mir im Auto allerdings einen Blütenbömmel abgebrochen. Verdammt 2 Frauen in einer Gärtnerei,  da ist das Auto zu klein.... Die anderen sind __ Sonnenhüte,  einer gefüllt die anderen normal.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2017)

ach ja, über gefüllte __ sonnenhüte hab ich letzte Woche erst was in einer Gartensendung gesehen. sehr hübsch! 
dass die Hortensienblüte abgebrochen ist, ist ja sehr ärgerlich! Aber zum Glück muss man bei den rispenhortensien ja nicht jahrelang auf neue Blüten warten ; nach dem ersten Frühjahrsrückschnitt habe meine sofort sehr üppig geblüht. Hauptsache, Du findest einen guten Standort für sie! 
lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Aug. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ach, ooch die vanilla fraise....oder ist es eine limelight im Verblühen?
> Sehr schön, die __ indianernessel und die echinacea! Sind doch welche oder? Oder scabiosen?
> 
> Lg ina


is det denn ansteckend?


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2017)

so Mädels, meine stehen nun an Ort und Stelle! Musste natürlich vorher erst halb versunkene steine nochmal anheben, Unkraut roden und die __ katzenminze ein wenig versetzen, aber nun passt es. die Hortensie sieht dort recht schmächtig aus, aber wenn ich mir die drei riesen Monster von rispenhortensien anschaue, die ich vor zwei Jahren im Vorgarten (limelight, silver dollar und grandiflora) gepflanzt habe, habe ich keinen Zweifel, dass sie nächstes Frühjahr zeitgleich mit der rose austreibt, die ja dann wieder stark beschnitten wird,  und  es ein rundes Bild gibt. das japanische Flammengras seht ihr im Hintergrund, das ist besser zu sehen wenn man auf der anderen seite steht, dort war noch eine Lücke hinter der rose.
   

und eure? auch schon eingepflanzt? 

so, ich muss wieder an die Arbeit, gestern kam eine schöne Lieferung Seerosen aus Österreich, die werden jetzt getopft! 

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Aug. 2017)

moin zusammen,
aktuelle Bilder der 'Vanilla fraise', knapp 2 m hoch....
     
Die Farbenpracht ist gewaltig.... geht bis dunkel-mauve Ausgang des Herbstes


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2017)

wow....!!! Wahnsinn! mir gefällt die schon, seit ich sie vor einigen Jahren das erste Mal gesehen habe. schade, dass ich sie nicht schon früher gekauft habe. Ich hoffe, meine wird nächstes Jahr auch schon etwas üppiger..


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Aug. 2017)

ich habe meine vor 4 Jahren gekauft.....
da hatte sie 2 Stiele und 4 Blüten.....
das Geheimnis ist, dass man Rispenhortensien immer gut zurückschneidet...... im Frühjahr!


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2017)

jo, hab es dieses und letzes Jahr zur selben Zeit gemacht wie den Rosenschnitt, nämlich wenn die forsythien blühen... alter gärtnerinnentipp. und die sind so üppig ausgetrieben, dass man gar nicht weiß, wo die noch hin wachsen wollen...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2017)

Die sehen ja toll aus! Wollte neben meiner noch eine andere rosafarbene Bauernhortensie pflanzen, aber wenn sich die Rispenhortensie so breit macht...


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2017)

Wir wollen Bilder seh'n! 
in hvl scheint die Sonne, in ohv doch sicher auch?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2017)

Jau, kommt noch, Wetter ist so durchwachsen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2017)

So, hier kommen die versprochenen Bilder.
Die neuen __ Hortensien auf dem 2. Bild sind ja noch relativ klein, und ich hoffe, die "Sunday Fraise Rensun färbt sich noch schön rosa.
Die anderen sind schon ein paar Jährchen alt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2017)

und noch was Buntes vom Garten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2017)

und hier ist mir wieder was vom Gartencenter in den Einkaufswagen gehüpft. Man kann garnichts dagegen machen, und für 1,99 konnte ich doch nicht widerstehen!
Eine wilde Malvenart, die ich auch so ähnlich im Englandurlaub gesehen habe, da waren die ca 2m groß und haben toll geblüht.
Mal sehen, ob das hier auch so wird.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2017)

Hallo miteinander! 

heute möchte ich auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinen raren Blüten im schattengarten zeigen. 

spätsommerbepflanzung am eingang
  

rispenhortensien LIMELIGHT und SILVERDOLLAR
 

Rispenhortensie GRANDIFLORA mit Rose MUNSTEAD WOOD, im Hintergrund die anderen beiden vorgenannten 
  

HONEYSUCKLE 
   
LG Ina


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Ina!
Ist Honeysuckle eine __ Lilien-Art?
Es sieht so grazil/ zerbrechlich aus.
Die letzte Freiland- Lilien-Art hat irgendwie den Anschluss verpasst.
  

Die Haken-Lilie zeigt nun etwas Blüte.


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2017)

nee, honeysuckle ist eine winterharte Kletterpflanze, man nennt sie auch __ jelängerjelieber und geissblatt, lat. glaube ich lonicera. die wächst bei mir in zwei Farben im Vorgarten. du siehst sie in meiner Vorgartenbaudoku im letzten Beitrag 

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> __ jelängerjelieber


Das ist mir ein Begriff,  ....ich schau mal in Deinem Fred. Danke.


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2017)

Ron, wenn du den magst, den gibt es auch als " __ Immergrün ", da heißt er Henryi 
https://www.native-plants.de/720/geissblatt-immergruen


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2017)

Keine Blüten, aber Früchte.

      __ Mahonie im Spätsommer


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2017)

hier noch was aktuelles, aber so langsam kommt der Herbst. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2017)

...naja, für die Vögelchen ist schon vorgesorgt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2017)

hallo, und noch ein paar Grüße an Elfriede auf Paros. Die Bougainvillae blüht zwar hier nicht so üppig, aber bringt auch ein bisschen Urlaubsstimmung.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2017)

und hier noch meine neueste Errungenschaft, hat mich im Gartencenter so angelacht.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Aug. 2017)

ach das __ Johanniskraut! mit den hübschen fruchtständen.. an denen kam ich letztes jahr auch nicht vorbei, habe die vor die augusta luise gepflanzt, weil die Farben so gut passen! 

ansonsten sehr schöne spätsommerbepflanzung bei dir! hast ja auch ein paar sonnige Plätze dort! 

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2017)

Trotz Frostschäden am Anfang noch prachtvoll geworden . Ich hatte sie zu früh rausgestellt
      
Vergessene __ Dahlien sind auch wieder da
  
__ Hibiskus und Hortensie
    
Mein __ Blauglockenbaum verweigert auch im dritten Jahr die Blütenbildung


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Aug. 2017)

noch schnell ein paar Fotos, eh es ganz dunkel wird.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2017)

Die Haken-Lilie schiebt jetzt eine Blüte nach der anderen.
    
Und die Je länger je lieber habe ich auch in meinem Garten entdeckt, leider in der “Abstell-Ecke“. Kletterpflanze.


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2017)

Ron, Deine Lilie ist ja ne Wucht --- will auch haben 
Dein __ Jelängerjelieber ist ja wohl ein Spätzünder, meiner ist schon lange durch mit der Blüte, 
oder es liegt an der Sorte .


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Sep. 2017)

Ihr mögt doch so gerne Blumenbilder, dann mal noch schnell welche zeigen und NEIN die habe ich leider nicht alle im Garten,  der Teich ist zu groß 
                            
Es sind lange nicht alle ausgestellten __ Dahlien geknipst worden von mir , es hat mich einfach umgehauen. 
Diese Bilder sind aus der Blumenhalle der IGA und gestern war die Dahlienschau. Ich konnte leider nirgendwo lesen wie viele verschiedene Sorten dort ausgestellt waren und ich hätte mich auch nicht für 5 entscheiden können wenn ich noch Platz hätte.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Sep. 2017)

Jetzt reicht es aber wirklich 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2017)

Und du traust dir zu sagen das du in Berlin warst ohne kurz rein zu schauen, tzzzzz


----------



## jolantha (3. Juni 2019)

Ich mach jetzt mal mit dem Sommer weiter, haben wir ja auch einen Fred für 
            
Mein __ Goldregen hat nur 8 Blütentrauben, die anderen haben noch Frost abbekommen


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2019)

Na gut, dann jetzt der Sommer.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage in die Runde: schneidet ihr eigentlich die verblühten Blütenstände vom __ Goldregen ab? So wie bei den Rhododendren auch.
Findet ihr das sinnvoll, macht immer eine Menge Arbeit.. Dies Jahr hat er sehr schön geblüht, letztes Jahr war alles erfroren.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo Troll,
sehe ich da auf dem letzten Bild eine wunderbare Buchsbaumhecke ohne __ Zünsler und Welke!? Wie hast Du das denn geschafft?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> schneidet ihr eigentlich die verblühten Blütenstände vom __ Goldregen ab?


Nöööö ! 
Meinen hat dieses Jahr der Frost erwischt, mal gerade so eben 8 Blüten


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Troll,
> sehe ich da auf dem letzten Bild eine wunderbare Buchsbaumhecke ohne __ Zünsler und Welke!? Wie hast Du das denn geschafft?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Nach dem sie im letzten Jahr fast komplett kahl war hab ich sie einmal im Spätsommer und jetzt im Frühjahr mit Algenkalk komplett eingepudert.
Dann fing sie wieder an neu auszutreiben. 
Sind zwar noch einige Lücken aber von oben sieht es schon wieder bereit für den nächsten Schnitt aus.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo, das habe ich auch gemacht und es wird wieder 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2019)

Ist ja schon ein paar Tage her, mal schauen ob sich was geändert hat.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juni 2019)

hallo, noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Blumenwildnis. Es wächst alles wie verrückt, am meisen das Unkraut . 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juni 2019)

und hier noch ein paar geklaute vom Feld. 
Ich liebe diese Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juni 2019)

Abendstimmung


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juni 2019)

noch ein bisschen Blumenurwald
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2019)

Mein __ Mohn hat sich seinen Platz alleine ausgesucht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2019)

Hi Anne,

ne schöne Opiumplantage

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2019)

Ich würde den __ Mohn eher zum Kuchenbacken nehmen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2019)

Bei der vielen Sonne blüht die Bougenvillae besonders schön. Das 2. Mal über den Winter gebracht. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2019)

Bin im Moment ein wenig fotografierfaul, aber ein paar gibts doch


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juli 2019)

Toll, deine Hortensie auf Bild 5! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2019)

Ja, Goldkäferchen
da war ich auch erstaunt, über die Farben. Hatte sie vorher noch nie so. 
Meine Lieblingslilie ist ja auch wieder da, direkt mitten aus der Hortensie raus
    
Hat die eigentlich einen Namen ???


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Juli 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bin im Moment ein wenig fotografierfaul, aber ein paar gibts doch
> Anhang anzeigen 209689 Anhang anzeigen 209690 Anhang anzeigen 209691 Anhang anzeigen 209692 Anhang anzeigen 209693 Anhang anzeigen 209694 Anhang anzeigen 209695 Anhang anzeigen 209696 Anhang anzeigen 209697 Anhang anzeigen 209698 Anhang anzeigen 209699 Anhang anzeigen 209700



Hi liebe Anne, 
Kompliment, so ein Blütenmeer lässt einem das Herz aufgehen! 

Darf ich fragen, was die Bezeichnung für die dritt-letzte Pflanze ist? Die pinkfarbenen Rispen? Sieht ein bisserl aus wie __ Fingerhut, ist aber Keiner. Ein Traum! 

Die möchte ich auch im Garten haben. 

VlG Jessica


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2019)

@BumbleBee,
Jessica, das ist eine Lupine, ich mag die auch sehr.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2019)

noch ein paar Blümchen....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2019)

...und meine Lieblingsrosen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2019)

ein bisschen Deko gehört auch dazu


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2019)

Hab noch eine Schopflilie, ich glaube, die ist nicht allzu bekannt.
  Neuer Buchsbaumschnitt
  Gishlaine de Feligonde am neuen Rosenbogen


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Aug. 2019)

... gerade vorhin ein Bild gemacht... es ist einfach zu schön im Garten!
von li. nach re.
Garteneibisch gefüllt in rosa-pink und blau, Rispenhortensie 'Vanilla fraise', re. Hisbiskus 'Cranberry Crush'
Die 'Vanilla fraise' hat an die 100 Blüten....


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2020)

Es ist Sommer 
        
Mehr kann ich im Moment nicht hochladen, bricht einfach ab


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juni 2020)

da mach ich doch glatt mit.
 Gott sei Dank haben wir in dieser Zeit einen Garten!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2021)

Ich mach jetzt mal mit Sommer weiter, der Garten meint, es ist soweit .


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Juni 2021)

Ja, Sommer ist gut!


----------



## koile (7. Juni 2021)

Blütenträume.


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2021)

Und noch ein paar.


----------



## Ls650tine (10. Juni 2021)

Dann zeig ich euch mal mein Lieblingsbeet - und den __ Lein/Flachs mag ich ganz besonders
 

dann regnet es eine halbe Stunde und es sieht so aus
  

Was für ein Horror


----------



## axel120470 (10. Juni 2021)

Auch von mir mal ein paar Blüten
        
VG Axel


----------



## PeBo (10. Juni 2021)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> dann regnet es eine halbe Stunde und es sieht so aus


Also bei uns regnet es meistens Wasser, selten Hagel und im Winter auch mal Schnee. Aber __ Schnecken


----------



## Ls650tine (10. Juni 2021)

Hier im Stuttgarter Raum habe ich das seit Jahren nicht erlebt... Nun ist mal wieder eine Einsammelaktion nach der anderen angesagt. Ausgesetzt werden sie am Ortsrand. Und ich weiss, sie kommen wieder - aber erst wenn sie durch alle Nachbarsgärten gekrochen sind.


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2021)

und hier noch ein paar von der BUGA 2021:


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2021)

Nehm Euch noch mal mit, durch den Garten

                           
Hier wachsen die Blümchen durch die Pflastersteine, tapfer


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Juni 2021)

koile schrieb:


> Blütenträume


Gerd, deine Irissammlung ist der Hammer!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2021)

Nochmal ein kleiner Rundgang durch den Garten.
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne sonnige Woche.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2021)

"komm komm, der Onkel hat Gift" in der Halbschattenecke auf seiner Blumenwiese im Aufbau (gut das keine Enkelkinder im Garten rumspringen)


----------



## PeBo (16. Juni 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> "komm komm, der Onkel hat Gift"


Sieht ja wirklich schön aus, aber meine 3 Enkel springen bei uns ab und zu im Garten herum, da ist mir ein __ Fingerhut doch zu gefährlich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ls650tine (16. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch mal durch den Garten geflitzt


----------



## Ls650tine (16. Juni 2021)

und noch ein paar


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juni 2021)

Muss euch meinen __ Bauernjasmin zeigen . Vor 2 Jahren Radikal zurückgeschnitten , letztes Jahr keine Blüte und dieses Jahr so schön  
Auch meine Kletterrosen und Clematis die ich letztes Jahr gepflanzt habe kommen jetzt langsam in die Gänge .


----------



## Kolja (17. Juni 2021)

Oberhalb des Teiches
   
  
  

An der Terrasse

   

    

Und die bei Vögeln, Insekten und mir so beliebte Wildrose


----------



## bupaech (17. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Sieht ja wirklich schön aus, aber meine 3 Enkel springen bei uns ab und zu im Garten herum, da ist mir ein __ Fingerhut doch zu gefährlich.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Fingerhut, __ Rittersporn, Eiben und insbesondere __ Eisenhut gehören in der Tat zu den giftigsten Pflanzen. Bin jetzt erst darauf aufmerksam geworden. Es wird auch davor gewarnt, sie nicht nur wegen Kindern, sondern auch Hunden und Katzen im Garten zu haben. Wie geht Ihr damit um ?

Gruß Burghard


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> Es wird auch davor gewarnt, sie nicht nur wegen Kindern, sondern auch Hunden und Katzen im Garten zu haben. Wie geht Ihr damit um ?


Burghard, ich habe genug von Allem, giftigen Pflanzen, Hunde, Katzen und Kinder ( Enkel ) 
Es hat sich nie einer an den Pflanzen gestört, geschweige denn versucht, davon irgendwas zu essen. 
Warum auch ?


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2021)

Von alleine zusammengefunden. So mag ich das


----------



## MWA (26. Juni 2021)

Unsere Wildblumenwiese am Gartenende


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2021)

__ Hosta mit Sonnenbrand


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> __ Hosta mit Sonnenbrand


Sei nicht traurig, meine sieht genauso unglücklich aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2021)

Hi Burghard,

früher hat "Klein-Franki", kaum das er vor 50 Jahren laufen konnte, auch alles mögliche in den Mund gesteckt und gefuttert. (u.a. Gras, Hühnerkacke, Ameisen, sonstige Krabbelviecher, Sand)
An wirklich giftige Pflanzen bin ich laut Eltern aber selbst als Kleinkind nie dran gegangen

Hunde/Katzen (zumindest die die viel draußen sind) haben eigentlich eine ziemlich ausgeprägte Wahrnehmung was __ Giftpflanzen angeht.
Einer unserer Cockerwelpen hatte sich aber trotzdem mal "vergiftet" als er an einer niedrigen Phytolacca americana nach einem dicken __ Käfer, der auf den Beeren rumkrabbelte, schnappte und dabei 2 Beeren mit gefressen hatte

MfG Frank


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2021)

Die __ Olive gibt dieses Jahr alles , soviel Blüten hatte sie noch nie . Die Überwinterung eingepackt auf der überdachten Terrasse hat ihr sichtlich gut getan.
Den Zitrusbäumchen nicht  dürften tot sein.


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2021)

Eine zweifarbige Lilie, an einem Stiel.Letztes Jahr war sie nur dunkelrot
  Kletterrose im __ Flieder, nicht erfroren
    überwiegend weiß am Teich
  umgepflanzte Rosenreihe, an der Baumgrenze. Hat geklappt .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
nach 3 Tage nur Regen haben sich die Blütenträume bei den Rosen ausgeträumt. 
Aber nach der Hitze war es schon mal nötig.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2021)

Der __ Alant sieht dieses Jahr wieder gut aus. Mangels Regen in den letzten zwei Jahren war er sehr kümmerlich.


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2021)

Noch ein bißchen Sommer
              
Irgendeiner hat die Leerräume zwischen den Bildern geklaut


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Juli 2021)

Unsere neue Blumen und Gräserecke am Teich.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 31. Juli 2021

Mein Rentnertum tut dem Garten gut.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Mein Rentnertum tut dem Garten gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 253652



ja, da kann Mann auch tagsüber Sonnenblumen öfters anpinkeln damit sie besser wachsen

obwohl, ich muß das als Rentner - meine Rentenantrag läuft ja auch - das dann, wie mein Schwager im Haus, bei meinen Bananenstauden machen

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Aug. 2021)

Kompost, Animalin und pelletierter Kuhdung.
Na gut - den Kompost habe ich auch schon mal auf diese Weise unterstützt- Aber aus nur der Not heraus! - ehrlich!


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Aug. 2021)

Unsere Engelstrompeten sind jetzt 4 Jahre alt und stehen in einem 80 Liter Baukübel.
Wenn es warm ist 2 x am Tag wässern je 10 Liter pro Pflanze und 2 x pro Woche düngen.
Jede Pflanze hat über 200 Blüten wovon ca 60 - 80 Stück gleichzeitig auf sind.
ca 2,5 Meter hoch


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2021)

__ Lilien werden nicht so toll, die __ Lilienhähnchen nehmen Überhand 
 . .  

 .


----------



## jolantha (7. Sep. 2021)

Schade, daß die zum Überwintern rein müssen
 .


----------



## Anja W. (7. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Jolantha,

im Beitrag davor: sind das wirklich Eisenhüte? Die habe ich auch, ebenfall die Lila-weißen. Nur blühen meine nicht vor Oktober. Da sind jetzt gerade mal Knospenansätze zu sehen! Stehen Deine in der Sonne?


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Stehen Deine in der Sonne?


Nein, Halbschatten . Du hast wahrscheinlich den Herbst-__ Eisenhut, meiner blüht von Juli bis September. 
Schau mal , es gibt verschieden Sorten 
Blütezeit Eisenhut


----------



## Anja W. (9. Sep. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Nein, Halbschatten . Du hast wahrscheinlich den Herbst-__ Eisenhut, meiner blüht von Juli bis September.
> Schau mal , es gibt verschieden Sorten
> Blütezeit Eisenhut


Oh, das wusste ich gar nicht. Dann hatte ich schon immer nur Herbsteisenhüte. Ich finde es so schön, wenn die anfangen, wenn alles andere fast aufhört zu blühen.
Aber so ein Früher würde da vielleicht noch vor passen.  Dann hört die Blütezeit bis zum Winter gar nicht auf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2021)

Hi Anja,

die europäischen Aconitum-Arten (wie hier der Aconitum lycoctonum beim Bergwandern in der Schweiz) blühen im Sommer, die chinesischen meißt erst im Herbst

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Sep. 2021)

Hi

Auch wenn die Blüte fast vorbei ist, ist unser __ Sommerflieder immer noch ein Foto wert.
Zur Zeit sind jeden Tag ca 50 Pfauenaugen gleichzeotig in der Hecke auch wenn kaum noch Blüten da sind.
10 Pflanzen aber 5 verschiedene Sorten/Farben
  Das Bild ist aus Juli, jetzt ist die Hecke ca 3 Meter hoch


----------



## jolantha (18. Sep. 2021)

@Tomy26 ,
hab gar nicht gewußt, daß es so viele Farben beim __ Sommerflieder gibt. Danke fürs Zeigen


----------



## Anja W. (23. Sep. 2021)

Es ist Herbst ...  ich weiß ... aber ich wollte keinen neuen Fred aufmanchen.
Mein Garten sieht um diese Zeit am schönsten aus und legt sich erst so richtig ins Zeug.


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Es ist Herbst .


Schön ist Dein Herbst 
Wenn es noch mehr herbstet, kannste ja auch *hier *weitermachen.
Da hatte Frank schon mal mit der 3 ten Jahreszeit angefangen


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Schön ist Dein Herbst
> Wenn es noch mehr herbstet, kannste ja auch *hier *weitermachen.
> Da hatte Frank schon mal mit der 3 ten Jahreszeit angefangen


Das war aber schon 2016


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das war aber schon 2016


Das ist doch dem Herbst egal, oder ?


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Das ist doch dem Herbst egal, oder ?


Meinst du?


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. Okt. 2021)

Moin, ich stell hier mal 2 Bilder von unserem __ Schmetterlingsingwer ein.
Da ist uns eine Knolle vor einigen Jahren auf Madeira ins Handgepäck gehüpft.
Ich find die Blüte unheimlich schön.
  
Schönen Abend euch!


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube, jetzt können wir wieder mit dem Sommer starten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2022)

meine beginnende insektenfreundliche Staudenwiese steht z.Z.  in Vollblüte - und das sind ja erst mal nur die Stauden die letztes Jahr gesät, aufgezogen/gekauft und dann in die abgeschuffelten  Ex-Wiesenbereiche gesetzt wurden - dieses Jahr sind ja auch noch viele, viele __ Flockenblumen u.a. gesäte Stauden am dazukommen . Alleine schon die verschiedensten Farbnnuancen von der gemeinen Schafsgarbe.
Sind aber nur sehr wenige Honigbienen darin zu sehen, dafür aber jede Menge verschiedenster Wildbienen, Hummeln, __ Fliegen und schon seit Beginn der Margeritenblüte jeden Tag viele (30-40) Exemplare von __ kleiner Fuchs

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2022)

Meine Gishlaine de Feligonde im Blütenrausch


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
jetzt steht alles in schönster Blüte, aber es ist zu trocken, bin nur am Gießen. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2022)

hier ist die Hauptblüte auf der Blumenwiese nun durch. Die Tage kann ich mal die Sichel nehmen und dei verblüten __ Margeriten, Bartnelken, Kaukasus-__ Flockenblumen, gemeine __ Akelei, die nun gelb werdenden Kornraden, ect. kappen und ein paar Tage zum Samen ausstreuen auf ein altes Bettlagen werfen kann (mit deren Samen will ich einige "Brachen" in Gemeindegebiet animpfen  )

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2022)

Meine zwei geretteten Begonien, die meine Schwiegertochter im Herbst wegwerfen wollte
  
Dann gibt es schon eine Taglilie   eine einzige Pflaume  

gelbe Blüten am __ Jelängerjelieber   und Dingensbumensnelken ??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2022)

Hi Anne,

die zweijährigen "Dingsbumsnelken" heißen Kronen-Lichtnnelke (Silene coronaria - ex Lychnis coronaria)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> heißen Kronen-Lichtnnelke


Dankeschön, Frank. 
Hab ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt schon wieder vergessen .


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück gabs ne tolle Überraschung.
Sie ist 14 Jahre alt. Nach 7 Jahren hatte sie zum ersten Mal ne Knospe, die aber nicht aufgebrochen ist. Weitere 7 Jahre später der 2. Versuch. Und dieses Mal hatt es geklappt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2022)

ich glaube ich muß unbedingt mal Unkraut rupfen.
An Mutterns Futterstellen unter den __ Pfaffenhütchen wächst zwischen normalen auch ganz anderes Gras. Den drogensüchtigen Piepmätzen sollte man mal 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2022)

meine Banane legt nun, nach ein paar handvoll Blaudünger und ordentlich Wasser auch wieder los


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2022)

Der Phlox legt jetzt los
    
Dann noch ein kleiner Kugellauch   eine Taglilie  

und viel __ Wein


----------



## axel120470 (5. Juli 2022)

Auch bei mir ist ein bißchen was am blühen:

                   

VG Axel


----------



## Elvira B. (6. Juli 2022)

Klasse wie schön das bei euch blüht  ich hab ne kleine Sitzecke hinterm Haus, da gibt es hauptsächlich Insektenpflanzen der __ Wasserdost ist in diesem Jahr sehr hoch, wenn der noch bissel wächst, kann ich dann die Schmetterlinge aus dem Fenster der 1. Etage aufnehmen


----------



## feengarten (6. Juli 2022)

Hier blüht es auch


----------



## jolantha (7. Juli 2022)

Toll, wie schön es bei Euch blüht , und da ist so viel dabei, was ich auch gerne hätte


----------



## samorai (10. Juli 2022)

Natürlich bluet es im preußischen auch wie wild. 
Und ich bin ein kleiner __ Lilien Fan, was man auch gut an der Vielzahl der Fotos erkennen kann. 
               
Nur eine ist noch nicht aufgeblueht, meine Hakenlilie, dafür hat nach 8 Jahren zwei Blüten Stände, das finde ich total irre. Diese Pflanze überrascht mich immer wieder.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2022)

über frei ausgepflanzte __ Lilien, __ Tulpen und Co. freuen sich hier bei mir nur die Wühlmäuse. Meine Lilium lancifolium "Citronella", Lilium bulbiferum und Lilium martagon sitzen daher alle noch im Töpfen und warten schon 2 Jahre darauf in Karnickeldraht eingekerkert zu werden

ne Hakenlilie blühte bei mir bisher nur im Aquarium

Mfg Frank


----------



## samorai (11. Juli 2022)

Deine kommt aus Südafrika, meine aus Spanien.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2022)

Hi Ron,

in Europa gibt es doch gar keine Crinum

meine 3 Crinum x powelli "Alba" sind noch net blühfähig , deren beiden Ausgangsarten C. bulbiferum und C. moori kommen auch aus Südafrika wie ja auch die meiner __ Amacrinum - __ Amaryllis. belladonna und ebenfalls C. moori

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2022)

Es ist Lilienzeit


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2022)

Hi Anne,

ich seh da nur blühende Grasbäume zu denen __ Taglilien analog zu __ Affodill, Fackel- und __ Junkerlilien gehören

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich seh da nur blühende Grasbäume


Das ist auch okay , blühende Grasbäume ist eine tolle Bezeichnung


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2022)

müssen net nur Blüten sein, bei manchen Pflanzen sehen auch die Blütenknospen interessant aus  wie z.B. bei der

__ Perücken-Flockenblume

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2022)

Bin Bilderfaul , hab nur eine tolle Baumlilie und eine __ Sonnenblume fotografiert
 

  glaube, dies ist eine Hummelkönigin, viel größer als normal.


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2022)

Jetzt kommen die Ballhortensien zur Blüte , die Annabell  
  
und noch mehr 
    
wer weiß, wie die Staude heißt ?
 
Vielleicht sollte ich noch mal ein Bild machen, wenn sie komplett blüht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2022)

Hi Anne,

die Staude ohne Namen ist ein __ Kerzenknöterich (Bistora amplexicaule). In meiner Blumenwiese blüht er schon seit 2 Wochen, trotz der Trockenheit

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (5. Aug. 2022)

Prima Frank. Dann kann ich es hier in der Heidewüste auch mal probieren. Du hattest doch auch eher sauren Boden, oder? Zu Hause habe ich nämlich zu viel davon. Allerdings ist er bei den ersten Tagen von fast 40 Grad zum Teil umgekippt. Der Knoeterich ist übrigens ein absoluter Insekten Magnet bis in den Herbst rein.


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Staude ohne Namen ist ein Kerzenknöterich (Bistora amplexicaule).


Danke Frank, der war ein Geschenk . 


Anja W. schrieb:


> Dann kann ich es hier in der Heidewüste auch mal probieren.


Sicher doch, wir haben ja den gleichen Boden , er steht bei mir an der Westseite


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2022)

@Knoblauchkröte , brauche mal Hilfe. Hat diese Begonie auch einen Namen ?


----------



## PeBo (23. Aug. 2022)

PictureThis sagt:

 

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2022)

@PeBo , neeee , stimmt nicht, mußte noch mal neu suchen. Die Königsbegonie hat ganz andere Blätter. 
Meine ist übrigens eine Knollenbegonie, die im Winter rein muß. 
Ich möchte ja nur den Namen wissen, weil ich mir davon noch eine Kazfen möchte.


----------



## Rheingauer (30. Aug. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Da der Frühling nun doch schon dem Sommr weichen mußte, kann man ja auch den Sommerpflanzen
> einen eigenen Thread gönnen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 184933 Anhang anzeigen 184934 Anhang anzeigen 184935 Anhang anzeigen 184936 Anhang anzeigen 184937 Anhang anzeigen 184938 Anhang anzeigen 184939 Anhang anzeigen 184940 Anhang anzeigen 184941


Da schließe ich mich gerne an...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Aug. 2022)

Auch von mir noch ein paar Bilder. so langsam wird es Herbst.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2022)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> . so langsam wird es Herbst.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



aber erst übermorgen 

meine Blumenwiese kann ich nun mit der Seist auch mal abmähen. Hat fast durchgehend einen ordentlichen provencebraunstich,, und die Blüten sind fast komplett durch. Über die samentragende __ Flockenblumen hat sich auch  schon das Stieglitzpaar, was in der "__ Yellow Bird" sein Nest mit Jungen hat her gemacht

MfG Frank


----------

